# new axe hunt



## Timber Jim (Feb 23, 2013)

Hi everyone. I'm looking to purchase and axe for splitting wood. Dont want to buy one on line . I need to feel it and swing it before I 'm sold. My Friskars is dead ( doesn't owe me anything about 7 yrs old and about 60 cords of splitting, yes, I 'm aware of the warranty). Looking for a Friskars and would like to try a Vario Tomahawk. Anyone know of a dealer in the NYC, Queens and Long Island area who carries these axe's. Thank you's all in advance.


----------



## BluntForgedEdge (Feb 23, 2013)

If you can't find any local distributor of said axes in your neck of the woods, maybe you can try contacting Helko North America. Anyways, hope you find what you're looking for!


----------



## dancan (Feb 25, 2013)

Check with your favourite Husky dealer for a 505 69 45-05	
Or your favourite Stihl dealer for a PA 50 or PA 80 .


----------



## dancan (Feb 25, 2013)

Other than that , a trip to the box store for your Fiskars .


----------



## Timber Jim (Feb 25, 2013)

dancan said:


> Check with your favourite Husky dealer for a 505 69 45-05
> Or your favourite Stihl dealer for a PA 50 or PA 80 .



Thanks..... Can't find anyone who has a Vario Tomahawk. Trying to get a good read on this thing b4 i shell out a bean for it.


----------



## dancan (Feb 25, 2013)

I think I'd stick with tried and true before shelling out $$$
It does look cool but they all operate on the same principle and how many times can you reinvent the wheel or improve a mousetrap ?


----------



## Timber Jim (Feb 25, 2013)

dancan said:


> I think I'd stick with tried and true before shelling out $$$
> It does look cool but they all operate on the same principle and how many times can you reinvent the wheel or improve a mousetrap ?


 It makes sense to me..... Gonna look over Friskars products one more time .....Thanks


----------

